

Show HN: Notes App using localStorage - Edmond
http://www.schoolnotez.com

======
Edmond
I built an App platform (www.appynotebook.com) for education, now I am using
it to crank out Apps like pancakes:)

This is the first in line of Apps I am planning to create.

Your feedback would be appreciated.

